# Politics and News > World Affairs >  Obama felt the spirit of Jesus Christ in Israel

## Guest

How touching...

http://washington.cbslocal.com/2013/...-jesus-christ/

President Barack Obama says he felt the spirit of Jesus Christ on a  recent visit to Israel and it made this Easter particularly special for  him. 

Obama told Christian leaders attending a breakfast in the White House  East Room on Friday that the feeling brought him closer to Christ.


 He said it was a reminder that while time on Earth is fleeting, Jesus  Christ is eternal. He said it also was a reminder that the life and  lessons of Jesus Christ live on through everyday actions, such as  comforting others.

 Obama asked the audience to pray that were worthy of his many  blessings and that the country also is worthy of Christs blessings.


 The breakfast continued a tradition that Obama started in 2010.

----------


## The XL

Drone strikes are certainly Christ like.

----------



----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

Yes, I'm sure he did feel the spirit of Jesus, when Jesus Holy Ghost smacked him upside the head.

----------

Irascible Crusader (04-05-2013)

----------


## garyo

The lying fuck.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

The Bible says that God is not mocked.  Even this show of false piety will one day be accounted for.

----------


## The XL

God also doesn't want nonviolent people thrown in prison for no reason, but that never stopped the fine gentleman that posted above me from supporting that.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (04-05-2013)

----------


## Guest

> God also doesn't want nonviolent people thrown in prison for no reason, but that never stopped the fine gentleman that posted above me from supporting that.


^^lulz

----------

The XL (04-05-2013)

----------


## lostbeyond

What is an atomic veggie like when it comes from Jesus?

----------


## Gemini

He felt the spirit did he?  Than why is he still possessed by the lower demon Stupidicus Inferioris?

----------

Irascible Crusader (04-08-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> How touching...
> 
> President Barack Obama says he “felt the spirit of Jesus Christ” on a  recent visit to Israel and it made this Easter particularly special for  him. 
> 
> Obama told Christian leaders attending a breakfast in the White House  East Room on Friday that the feeling brought him closer to Christ.


Yeah, suuuuure. <con man>

He thinks we ALL fell off a turnip truck. No, just the schmucks who voted for him.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Yeah, suuuuure. <con man>
> 
> He thinks we ALL fell off a turnip truck. No, just the schmucks who voted for him.


I LOVE that picture!

----------


## Trinnity

Oh dang....looks like the pic evaporated. What was it, @saintmichaeldefendthem?

----------


## Irascible Crusader

A picture of a comet punching through the earth and an astronaut on the moon watching it saying "well, shit!"

----------

